# Grilled Grilled Cheese



## kleenex (May 22, 2014)

Grilled Grilled Cheese - YouTube


Yes I said Grilled twice....


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2014)

Stirling says that sounds weird enough to try.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 23, 2014)

Add some fresh tomato slices and I am on board.

I love it so much, I will not make grilled cheese unless I have some fresh ripe tomatoes.
If you have never tried this, you must.


----------



## dcSaute (May 23, 2014)

lots of ways to cheat....

I'm fond of a cheddar / fontina mix.  but I never shred it - overlapping slices works for me.

little butter in the pan, bit more oil to ensure full contact with the bread, mix, swirl

slices in bread, in the pan, don't worry about the cheese - "pan toast" for color and crispness and pretty factor.

flip, repeat

when the bread looks just right, 10-15 secs on a rotating plate in the microwave to melt the cheese to one's preferred level of gooey-ness.


short, sweet, dumb, simple, works every time.  even with tomato.
one of the few good uses for a microwave that I've found.


----------



## Addie (May 23, 2014)

I have been putting tomatoes and bacon on my grilled cheese sammies for eons.


----------



## CarolPa (May 24, 2014)

I don't like anything on a grilled cheese sandwich except cheese.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 24, 2014)

...and by the time the foil is unwrapped, I'm not hungry any more!


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2014)

This recipe doesn't appeal to me.  I like the way a grilled cheese is traditionally made.  I like them plain, with tomato, bacon.


----------



## Oldvine (May 24, 2014)

If it's grilled cheese, we like it around here, but especially with tomatoes and bacon or ham.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 24, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I don't like anything on a grilled cheese sandwich except cheese.




Yup.  +1.


----------



## Addie (May 24, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Yup.  +1.



With a bowl of Campbell's Tomato Soup.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 24, 2014)

Addie said:


> With a bowl of Campbell's Tomato Soup.




Oh yeah!


----------



## Mad Cook (May 24, 2014)

Given that a cheese toastie is my fall-back when I don't have much time I doubt I would ever embark on this rigmarole.


----------



## CatPat (May 24, 2014)

I'm yelliing for Carl! We have to try this!!

Oh that looks so good! We all love grilled cheese sandwiches here!

Thank you!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## bakechef (May 24, 2014)

The cheese wasn't really "grilled" it was melted on a spatula.

I love Alton, but things I've seen from him lately seem kind of weak.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Given that a cheese toastie is my fall-back when I don't have much time I doubt I would ever embark on this rigmarole.


 
Same here.  I enjoy watching Alton's shows but I wouldn't fire up the grill for grilled cheese sandwiches.  And in my very humble opinion, the cheese didn't look all that appetizing when he scraped it off those homemade implements he made and plopped it on the bread.  It would also seem like wrapping it in foil would make it soggy. 

I too love a crispy 'grilled' cheese sammie, fried in a hot pan, with sliced tomatoes, and a bowl of tomato soup.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2014)

bakechef said:


> The cheese wasn't really "grilled" it was melted on a spatula.
> 
> I love Alton, but things I've seen from him lately seem kind of weak.


 
Like. We were posting at the same time, but I was slow.


----------



## CarolPa (May 25, 2014)

Addie said:


> With a bowl of Campbell's Tomato Soup.




A restaurant we frequent occasionally offers home made tomato soup.  It's definately different, and good.  When they have that, I order it with a good old fashioned grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## CraigC (May 25, 2014)

I would do this if I was firing the grill for something else. I would also make Texas toast for my bread.


----------



## Addie (May 25, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> A restaurant we frequent occasionally offers home made tomato soup.  It's definately different, and good.  When they have that, I order it with a good old fashioned grilled cheese sandwich.



One of my pet peeves in life is skin left on cooked tomatoes. I once had a homemade tomato soup and the skins weren't removed. The soup tasted great, but the skins ruined the whole dish for me. By the time I got through, there was a pile of the skins on the side of my bowl. And I wasn't the only one who was picking them out. I can only hope the hostess noticed.


----------



## lyndalou (May 26, 2014)

Addie said:


> I have been putting tomatoes and bacon on my grilled cheese sammies for eons.



Me too.


----------

